# Smoked Brussels sprouts



## moresmoke (May 9, 2017)

Gonna try these tonight. The wife says we need greens in our life. So I say smoke em!!













IMG_6258.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ May 9, 2017


















IMG_6260.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ May 9, 2017


----------



## biaviian (May 9, 2017)

How did it taste?  We love brussels in this house.


----------



## myownidaho (May 9, 2017)

Need feedback! We eat a lot of Brussels sprouts here.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2017)

I haven't tried smoking them, but they come out awesome in a SV machine.

Al


----------



## moresmoke (Jun 16, 2017)

Butter onion bacon brown sugar. Tastes great, sorry for the late reply


----------

